# People who know about german cars



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive narrowed my next car down to 2 and just cant decide, its between a bmw coupe e92 shape or an audi a5, both probably have smaller engines so any opinions please give them to me


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

BMW everyday of the week for me!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks are subjective. Some will like one more than the other. 

The Audi will more than likely have a slightly better interior. 

The BMW will be far better to drive. 

Don't expect either to have bulletproof reliability. They both have their fair share of issues and gets worse if you choose the wrong engine. 

You will likely get a newer fresher BMW for the same money.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks guys, which engines would you say are the ones to be weary of?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

BMW for me. Much better car to drive. VAG cars are generally numb to drive. 

2.0d has reported timing chain issues. Probably blown out of proportion by Internet forums but something to be aware of.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Bmw for me.
Audis are dull to drive


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If you buy Audi make sure it has been euro ncap tested. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Exotica said:


> If you buy Audi make sure it has been euro ncap tested. :lol:


I was surprised nobody mentioned that on here today.

If it was BMW we'd be on page 50 by now.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I was surprised nobody mentioned that on here today.
> 
> If it was BMW we'd be on page 50 by now.


Off topic I know but that feature was a total load of crap. So many other consumer issues that could've been covered that had proper substance.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> Bmw for me.
> Audis are dull to drive


The opposite for me, but thats my opinion. At the end of the day you buy what fits your requirements. You are the one that has pay for it and live with it. Audi sell more cars than BMW and Mercedes


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Have a test drive of each and decide which you prefer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dode said:


> The opposite for me, but thats my opinion. At the end of the day you buy what fits your requirements. You are the one that has pay for it and live with it. Audi sell more cars than BMW and Mercedes


You'd be in a very small minority to share that opinion.

Ford sell more cars than Audi. Does that count for anything?

Since this was directly about the 3 series or A5, the 3 series won that battle by an absolute mile in sales.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> The opposite for me, but thats my opinion. At the end of the day you buy what fits your requirements. You are the one that has pay for it and live with it. Audi sell more cars than BMW and Mercedes


I don't think 4wd or fwd will ever be as involving as rwd.

Vw sell an awful lot of cars, so do vauxhall and ford, doesn't make them interesting, in fact quite the opposite.

Someone at work had an a5, the last thing i'd call it was interesting, then again a derv in either is boring.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> You'd be in a very small minority to share that opinion.


Maybe, but its my opinion. I thought that what the op asked for.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think 4wd or fwd will ever be as involving as rwd.
> 
> Vw sell an awful lot of cars, so do vauxhall and ford, doesn't make them interesting, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Someone at work had an a5, the last thing i'd call it was interesting, then again *a derv in either is boring.*


 Too right:thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think 4wd or fwd will ever be as involving as rwd.
> 
> Vw sell an awful lot of cars, so do vauxhall and ford, doesn't make them interesting, in fact quite the opposite.
> 
> Someone at work had an a5, the last thing i'd call it was interesting, then again a derv in either is boring.


Well, thats why there is more than 1 car to choose from because we dont all like the same.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dode said:


> Well, thats why there is more than 1 car to choose from because we dont all like the same.


The vast majority of people buy cars based on image and looks.

The majority of people don't actually understand anything about handling or feel.

They simply commute and don't see any difference.

They just trust bribed magazines to tell them what they should feel.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The vast majority of people buy cars based on image and looks.
> 
> The majority of people don't actually understand anything about handling or feel.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The vast majority of people buy cars based on image and looks.
> 
> The majority of people don't actually understand anything about handling or feel.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on that point about image and looks, I like BM's but they don't quiet suit me even if they do drive better, these kind of arguments will always go on. People who own a VAG car will always defend them, same with Audi, ford, Vauxhall, and so on. For some people will buy a car based on looks, budget , brand loyalty, image and so on. So that's my take on things but weather I like a car or make or not I will always appriciate the hard work people put in it detailing their cars, so on that note I will say go with your hart on BMW or Audi, both great car makers.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

angel1449 said:


> Ive narrowed my next car down to 2 and just cant decide, its between a bmw coupe e92 shape or an audi a5, both probably have smaller engines so any opinions please give them to me


Do you have a budget?

What mileage car are you looking at etc?

Petrol or diesel? What mileage do you do a year?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks guys for all the info, budget upto 10 grand, been looking at cars around the 100k mark and lastly yes i do quite abit of mileage roughly 25k a year


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

angel1449 said:


> thanks guys for all the info, budget upto 10 grand, been looking at cars around the 100k mark and lastly yes i do quite abit of mileage roughly 25k a year


Personally, i'd save a little more to buy one with less mileage. I'm sure the engine in any modern car is good for 200k however all the ancillaries wont and you could end up with some very big bills.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

angel1449 said:


> thanks guys for all the info, budget upto 10 grand, been looking at cars around the 100k mark and lastly yes i do quite abit of mileage roughly 25k a year


You deffo want a diesel then. Id throw it out there to look for a 320d

Spec wise. Up to you from there whats in budget with mileage etc.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

A tip for you if you have an iphone etc...

Download the bmw approved app, put in your 10k budget and 3 series and see what pops up  they're from dealers so are approved used. 

I've just had a look and are 46 cars available


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

http://secure.bmw.co.uk:80/bmwuk/bmwauc/details?ch=WBAVC32030VE00584

Great one here with good mileage


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rollini said:


> http://secure.bmw.co.uk:80/bmwuk/bmwauc/details?ch=WBAVC32030VE00584
> 
> Great one here with good mileage


The only good thing about a BMW approved used car is the warranty, but you do pay a fair old premium for it!

That particular car has had the front passenger door resprayed, its a different shade of silver.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rollini said:


> http://secure.bmw.co.uk:80/bmwuk/bmwauc/details?ch=WBAVC32030VE00584
> 
> Great one here with good mileage


He wants an E92 though.

I'd also say that's overpriced.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

angel1449 said:


> thanks guys for all the info, budget upto 10 grand, been looking at cars around the 100k mark and lastly yes i do quite abit of mileage roughly 25k a year


Whichever you go for do research on the internet on reliability and possible problems at certain mileages. Forums by manufacturer are a good source of info.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

rf860 said:


> The only good thing about a BMW approved used car is the warranty, but you do pay a fair old premium for it!
> 
> That particular car has had the front passenger door resprayed, its a different shade of silver.


Warrantee helps yes but they're not too much more expensive than buying privately because the margins aren't as big as we all think they are!!

I think it's a bit quick to judge over pics if the cars had a respray :lol:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> He wants an E92 though.
> 
> I'd also say that's overpriced.


Oh I missed that.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rollini said:


> Warrantee helps yes but they're not too much more expensive than buying privately because the margins aren't as big as we all think they are!!
> 
> I think it's a bit quick to judge over pics if the cars had a respray :lol:


When i was looking they were quite a bit more expensive, typically at least £1k.

Can you not see that? It's very obvious to me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AUC cars are often very overpriced. 

Sadly it doesn't mean you are getting a better car either.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

rf860 said:


> When i was looking they were quite a bit more expensive, typically at least £1k.
> 
> Can you not see that? It's very obvious to me.


Well depending on the dealership and car I guess. And if the car has had any work or parts on it etc etc. The garage will never sell a car and lose money. But they can charge more because it's all checked etc.

No I'm on my phone so isn't massively clear


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Audi A5 for me! Interior is what you'll look at and it miles better in side an Audi and personally I prefer the looks of an A5 to a 3 series.

Only reason I'd have the 3 series is if it was a 335D


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Audi A5 for me! Interior is what you'll look at and it miles better in side an Audi and personally I prefer the looks of an A5 to a 3 series.
> 
> Only reason I'd have the 3 series is if it was a 335D


A diesel?

Obviously the best 3 series to have is the M3.

Many guys rate the 330d above the 335d.

Aside that the 335i is so much faster, nicer to drive, sounds better and the running costs not much more makes the 335d far less attractive to me.

Also the fact you need to pay more to buy one makes the 335i even easier to choose.

Most of the guys leaving the 335d head back to petrol.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A diesel?
> 
> Obviously the best 3 series to have is the M3.
> 
> ...


The older Diesel engines are different to the new and current engines so not do much the case now.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A diesel?
> 
> Obviously the best 3 series to have is the M3.
> 
> ...


Well yes a diesel as this is what I'd imagine the owner would specify with the mileage is he is covering.

The petrol will be naturally faster, less weight, more available rev range to hit peak bhp figures.

Then again if we start talking that category I wouldnt choose a 335i!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Well yes a diesel as this is what I'd imagine the owner would specify with the mileage is he is covering.
> 
> The petrol will be naturally faster, less weight, more available rev range to hit peak bhp figures.
> 
> Then again if we start talking that category I wouldnt choose a 335i!


The 335d isn't much more economical than the 335i.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Your money your choice so take your time shop around AND drive several examples of the model/make and don't let the salesman suggest a 5 minute flip around the block.

If you have good friend who has an eye for detail take them with you as they will see things your heart is stopping you from seeing.

Mileage on the makes you are keen on are not a major issue unless they have had their 'arris torn off. Dealers do (usually) have lower mileage examples any hi-milers are put through the auctions.

By way of an example I am (and always have been) a Merc man and have always tried to have a trusted critical friend with me when buying. I sold my previous motor a E220 cdi 6 speed manual oil burner with 485,000 on the clock, it is still going strong today! my current E270 has 130,000 and is just nicely run in goes like a train and is staying with me.

Good hunting....

So the moral is choose wisely take your time and negotiate hard.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> The 335d isn't much more economical than the 335i.


Correct, however likely to last longer especially looking at 100k plus mileage.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Correct, however likely to last longer especially looking at 100k plus mileage.


Why is that? A lot of guess work going on here.

There is quite a few guys with 335is already nearing 200k. I've seen higher mileage 335i than 335ds.

BMW 6 cylinder engines are well renowned for taking huge miles.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Correct, however likely to last longer especially looking at 100k plus mileage.


I'd put my money on the petrol lump lasting longer, less to go wrong and I would guess less stressed. The days of modern diesels doing mega miles are long gone. I wouldn't run a diesel past 100k, a petrol I'd take to 150k without a worry. The old vag 1.9tdi and hdi lumps were built to last though.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Please don't buy a 4cyl BMW.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> Please don't buy a 4cyl BMW.


Or a SE spec :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Why is that? A lot of guess work going on here.
> 
> There is quite a few guys with 335is already nearing 200k. I've seen higher mileage 335i than 335ds.
> 
> BMW 6 cylinder engines are well renowned for taking huge miles.


We have had a 5 series 335D do well over 200k with little issues other than service issues.

No guess work at all, just facts after owning one!

Not sure on why your debating the 335i and 335d on a thread where he doesn't want any of those?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> We have had a 5 series 335D do well over 200k with little issues other than service issues.
> 
> No guess work at all, just facts after owning one!
> 
> Not sure on why your debating the 335i and 335d on a thread where he doesn't want any of those?


I was merely reposting to your post about the 335d, I then responded to your unfounded suggestion that the engines would last longer.

You seemed happy to debate until you came a bit unstuck.

Anyways, back on topic.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd put my money on the petrol lump lasting longer, less to go wrong and I would guess less stressed. The days of modern diesels doing mega miles are long gone. I wouldn't run a diesel past 100k, a petrol I'd take to 150k without a worry. The old vag 1.9tdi and hdi lumps were built to last though.


Hence why mule original point states I'd go with the Audi!

My point was that I'd only have the BMW over an Audi if it was the 335D, now everyone's telling me I should have the 335i lol!

Audi>BMW in my opinion of course, however I'm sure I'll be told my opinion is wrong


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I was merely reposting to your post about the 335d, I then responded to your unfounded suggestion that the engines would last longer.
> 
> You seemed happy to debate until you came a bit unstuck.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic.


Not really unstuck at all, an opinion off an internet forum compared with experience of having the car and engine in discussion will always reign superior in my eyes so nothing unfounded here I'm afraid.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Not really unstuck at all, an opinion off an internet forum compared with experience of having the car and engine in discussion will always reign superior in my eyes so nothing unfounded here I'm afraid.


So you had experience of ONE 535d and that gives you the opinion that the engine will last longer than another engine in another car you haven't owned?

Not sure I can understand your logic. You've compared one car against a perception you have of another. Then came out with a very loose conclusion.

Doesn't sound like in-depth knowledge to me.

As I said there is plenty of petrol 6 cylinder BMW engines out there with spaceship mileages. You have little evidence to back your claim based on one car.

On the Audi engine front, according to Warranty Direct, Audi have the second least reliable engines on the road.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Reliability issues certainly don't ring true in my experience with Audi; and it isn't a bias opinion just because i personally own two either. My A3 20t that i'm sitting in now is on 145 100 and the only thing, other than tires and a couple of bushes that went is a ball joint.
That's since 08 and this car is in constant use for work, i even take this when we go on holiday, full to the brim with suitcases two kids my missus and my wallet 

This/ these cars are pretty bombproof ime ( this actual one definitely is anyway and i'd be gutted if i had to get rid ). IMO half of the time it's down to maintenance, or lack of as the case may be.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Not really unstuck at all, an opinion off an internet forum compared with experience of having the car and engine in discussion will always reign superior in my eyes so nothing unfounded here I'm afraid.


Agree :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a BMW now which I love but one of my regrets was selling my Mercedes 

To answer BMW , I've driven my sister in laws A5 and it just didn't do it for me


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

You've got to make up your own mind. You've got to drive it nobody else, who cares what other people want? When it comes to cars, buy what makes you happy. Follow your heart, not the herd!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

J55TTC said:


> You've got to make up your own mind. You've got to drive it nobody else, who cares what other people want? When it comes to cars, buy what makes you happy. Follow your heart, not the herd!


Perfect.

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> So you had experience of ONE 535d and that gives you the opinion that the engine will last longer than another engine in another car you haven't owned?
> 
> Not sure I can understand your logic. You've compared one car against a perception you have of another. Then came out with a very loose conclusion.
> 
> ...


Correct Iv had EXPERIENCE of one car! That is my basis of my choices and opinions because frankly I won't listen to online or television magazines. If you cannot understand that logic then, well frankly that's your issue not mine.

So you've read warranty direct figures, also sounds like superb in depth knowledge...

On that front I don't think I've mentioned warranty on the Audi side! We now have a 2009 S4 which I will admit has issues, oil sensors are a nightmare! Also the water pump **** itself.

You get problems with everycar regardless of reputation! The very best knowledge you can have is experience of a car. If it's done you well in the past why have reason to doubt another? Far too many variables to factor in such as maintenance, who's carried out work on the car etc.

We can all read issues with cars on the internet, take corsa VXR's and the piston 4 "problem".

In actual fact less than 1% of those vehicles produced actually suffer from piston 4 failure! Yet people won't buy them because they hear these stories on the internet! However people own these cars and won't experience that problem, and their opinion on the cars will be different to those who have suffered from the issue.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Correct, however likely to last longer especially looking at 100k plus mileage.





B17BLG said:


> Correct Iv had EXPERIENCE of one car! That is my basis of my choices and opinions because frankly I won't listen to online or television magazines. If you cannot understand that logic then, well frankly that's your issue not mine.
> 
> So you've read warranty direct figures, also sounds like superb in depth knowledge...
> 
> ...


The issue is you made a sweeping statement with zero evidence to back up your claim.

You've now proceed to go off in another tangent that was even less relevant that the initial off topic stuff.

Take 5 minutes to read back what you've actually posted.

I've quoted your original statement for assistance.

Care to elaborate why the 335d will likely be more reliable after 100k? That's been the question continuing through this thread and so far you've offered nothing to back that statement up apart from one car. Also choosing the ignore there is many 335i and other BMW 6 cylinder petrol engines with similar or more miles.

What kind of experience and argument is based on one car? How are you drawing your conclusions about the petrol engines?

Your arguing on one hand that your valid experience of one car assured your point as correct. How many 335ds were sold? How small a percentage is your experience?

Then 1% of people with issues with another car opinion's should be discounted as it's such a minority.

I notice you choose the word "experience" rather than ownership.

I'm sure you know that a lot of people don't like admitting they had faults with there car. The 35d does have quite a few known problems and although I don't doubt 200k has been done, I would find it hard to believe it didn't have a little more than servicing.

So I ask again, how are you coming to this conclusion than a diesel will be better after 100k? Answer this question without going off in another direction again.

So far we've established you have "experience" of one 535d and nothing else.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Or a SE spec :thumb:


Why? Do you want harder suspension and pretense in something that isn't an m series?

Imho I think the m sport is ridiculous, either you buy an m series or not.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> So far we've established you have "experience" of one 535d and nothing else.


For my benefit can you explain how you manage to draw the conclusions you do on this subject? How many Audis and BMW have you owned to make the comparison?

For the record I have never owned a BMW but driven a few. I have owned 2 Audis over the last 10 years, this is where my experience comes from


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dode said:


> For my benefit can you explain how you manage to draw the conclusions you do on this subject? How many Audis and BMW have you owned to make the comparison?
> 
> For the record I have never owned a BMW but driven a few. I have owned 2 Audis over the last 10 years, this is where my experience comes from


The only thing I have seen was the guy at work going surprisingly often to a garage for his a5, but then again, some of them were just for stuff like brakes which is understandable. Yet, he didn't seem to use a garage as much when an rx8 was his main car.

I can't say my m3 was at all reliable though, was pretty much every damn month, but a 320d seemed reasonably reliable.

I haven't really seen either being ultra reliable, but considering how bmw seemed to eke every little bit out of the m3, with some crap parts... That and the 3 series does seem to have even got recalls mentioned on wiki...

Just not impressed generally with either so far, but mercedes, seem to be a different matter.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dode said:


> For my benefit can you explain how you manage to draw the conclusions you do on this subject? How many Audis and BMW have you owned to make the comparison?
> 
> For the record I have never owned a BMW but driven a few. I have owned 2 Audis over the last 10 years, this is where my experience comes from


What conclusions have I drawn?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dode said:


> For my benefit can you explain how you manage to draw the conclusions you do on this subject? How many Audis and BMW have you owned to make the comparison?
> 
> For the record I have never owned a BMW but driven a few. I have owned 2 Audis over the last 10 years, this is where my experience comes from


What conclusions have I drawn that you would like cleared up?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Why? Do you want harder suspension and pretense in something that isn't an m series?


I'm not a fan of the SE styling. Simple as.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm not a fan of the SE styling. Simple as.


So, telling someone not to buy an se is on what basis?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> So, telling someone not to buy an se is on what basis?


Owning and driving plenty of BMWs :thumb:


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

As a long time Merc owner, if I was in the market for a compact saloon and given the choice of S5, C Class or 3 series I'd buy...


































a 3 series - great cars.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Owning and driving plenty of BMWs :thumb:


So the differences are styling, less comfortable seats (the m3s were hard as a rock), wheels that aren't well made... Under the illusion that a 318d is in any shape or form, "sporty".

Makes sense to buy that rather than an se 318d for driving long distances...

It's like saying, ah a mercedes c180 is crap as the engine is too rattly, saying that an audi r8 is a far better option.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> What conclusions have I drawn that you would like cleared up?


None needing cleared up, you have been very concise in your posts. I was merely asking where you have gained your knowledge and experience to make such convincing posts.

So how many Audis and BMWs have you owned, models if you care to elaborate?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> So the differences are styling, less comfortable seats (the m3s were hard as a rock), wheels that aren't well made... Under the illusion that a 318d is in any shape or form, "sporty".


The 335 SE coupe has the same seats and suspension as the Msport.

Wheels that aren't well made? O let me guess you're referring to the 225M alloys. What about all the others?

Where did I mention about a 318d being sporty? Actually where did I mention about getting a 318d full stop?

If you looked I was actually agreeing with the "get a 6 cyclinder" point.



RisingPower said:


> It's like saying, ah a mercedes c180 is crap as the engine is too rattly, saying that an audi r8 is a far better option.


And no it's not :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> The 335 SE coupe has the same seats and suspension as the Msport.
> 
> Wheels that aren't well made? O let me guess you're referring to the 225M alloys. What about all the others?
> 
> ...


The mv17s were prone to cracking and I don't recall them being the only ones either. Yet, there are some great wheels like the csl's, not on an m sport.

Oem m3 wheels for the e46 in 18s were ugly as sin too.

A 320d comes with the option of m sport. Where is the logic? He wants to do 25k + miles, does that equate to a 335i as a sensible option?

It's all these reviews ignoring the intended purpose of the car entirely, just written by ignorant plebs.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> A 318d comes with the option of m sport. Where is the logic? He wants to do 25k + miles, does that equate to a 335i as a sensible option?
> 
> It's all these reviews ignoring the intended purpose of the car entirely, just written by ignorant plebs.


He states he wants an E92, they don't do an E92 318d .

So who's the ignorant one now FlowerPower?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

developer said:


> As a long time Merc owner, if I was in the market for a compact saloon and given the choice of S5, C Class or 3 series I'd buy...
> 
> a 3 series - great cars.


You'd prefer a 320 than an S5?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Audi all the way for me. I've had both Beemer and Audi and the latter wins hands down. A lad on our street has just bought a BMW and the orange peel is nothing short of shocking.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> He states he wants an E92, they don't do an E92 318d .
> 
> So who's the ignorant one now FlowerPower?


Maybe I should have been clearer with the previous sentence relating to the e46.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> You'd prefer a 320 than an S5?


Well, they both sound rubbish


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Well, they both sound rubbish


:lol: Cheeky devil you


----------



## davethefish (May 21, 2011)

there is only one choice....
BMW 

anyway back to topic...

The E92, nice car :thumb:
now, msport or se trim....
not as easy as you might think, undoubtedly the msport comes with better alloys ect as standard, and the styling is a bit more sporty. 
basically same engine though, and residuals are better, but obviously prices are more expensive to buy new.

but if you prefer a more individual looking car you could get an SE spec 
and pimp it up, bespoke leather interior, a mild 25mm coil over drop, some nice 18" or 19" non cracking BBS alloys (m sport 19's are well known for this problem) and run non flat standard tyres. 
as the runflats on 19's don't help the alloy cracking issue.
and there are loads of quality after market mods you can do to make the car a real head turner, but still retain the quality and refined look.

http://www.bimmian.co.uk

engines to avoid, N47 2.0ltr diesel between 57 plate and 60 plate, timing chain and guide wear, mostly attributed to excessive oil service intervals of well over 24k in some instances.

though incidents are not the majority, and much less in the later cars.
repair costs from BMW are in the region of £4,500. 
or complete failure of timing chain = new engine.
repairs by BMW including mine(under warranty) didn't last a year before having to be done all over again.

work involves removal of whole engine (timing chains at back of engine instead of front) and replacement of all timing chains, pulleys, tensioners, guides...
plus removing and replacing the whole crankshaft!:doublesho

so for preference less than 10k a year i'd get a 2.0 or 3.0 ltr petrol, more than 10k a 3.0 ltr diesel. or a pre/post 57/60 reg 2.0 ltr diesel.

and yes, even after all that i still got another BMW.... nothing looks or drives like a beemer....
currently driving a F30 320i turbo petrol auto


----------

